# Hello from Montana! :-)



## MtnLiving (Apr 27, 2008)

My name is Rene' and we live in the mountains of SW Montana near Yellowstone.

We just bought our first horses yesterday, never intending to buy two at the same time, but it worked out for the best. 

My husband got this big ole bay gelding, QH and TN walker. His name is Bow and he's every bit of 16 hands and 15 yrs old originally from Idaho.

I got this smaller (thankfully, as I'm short and have never quite graduated off having to use a bucket or a bale of hay to get on  ) 15 hands, B/W tobiano paint mare, who is also 15 yrs old. She's originally from the Cheyenne reservation in SE Montana.

We are all new riders and ride western only. Our son is the most experienced and he's only been riding for a year. I've been riding since last August and my husband just started a few weeks ago. 

The new babies will be boarded with my friend whose a riding instructor until we get the fencing put up. Yuck, I did not want to do this ourselves but..... They will have about 7 acres to run on and we're looking forward to having them here as soon as possible.

Would someone mind telling me where to post a poll, or ask for suggestions, on a new name for my girl? I don't like her current one at all.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Rene'! 
Aww congrats on your new first horses, that's great!  I bet they are adorable, be sure to share some piccies with us!  
That is great.  Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!!

Congrats on the new horses!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

